# It was viral :(



## ChickenWhat?? (8 mo ago)

Salpingitis (Lash Eggs):

Bacterial - treatment with antibiotics such as Amoxycillin might work.

Viral - No treatment, fatal.

Lost the chicken two days ago. Other remaining seems fine. Is it contagious?

Bought new coop and new chicks. They're doing great. At what age can I feed them mealworms? I breed them (the beetles breed themselves, but you get the gist) so I know there is no contaminaion. They're already twice as big as they were when I got them last week. 

Still planning to isolate new birds from remaining live chicken because I don't know if Salpingitis is contagious in it's viral state, or if it was a combination of the heat (over 100 degrees), obesity (I didn't realize she was eating most of the food until I picked her up to put in bag) or the viral Salpingitis. Not taking chances. Hoping things go better with new chicks. Other chickens were fine until two disappeared (they were free range on nearly 9 acres). Then hardly any eggs to no eggs to lash eggs.

I'm going to add a run to new coop, but free range out of question for now. Thanks to all for the help and suggestions, I appreciate it.s

Lisa


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you have a necropsy done to confirm it was a virus? That's the only true way to know.

If you did and it was, then yes, it can be contagious. And might be pointing to other issues in the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have an additional question: How old was the girl? 

This is a common problem among hatchery birds. They are bred to be layers or meat birds and they pay the price for it.


----------



## ChickenWhat?? (8 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Did you have a necropsy done to confirm it was a virus? That's the only true way to know.
> 
> If you did and it was, then yes, it can be contagious. And might be pointing to other issues in the flock.


No, there is no access to poultry vets in the area. But after reading Kathy Mormino’s site, it was evident that this was viral and that it was also fatal. However, it does not appear to be contagious as both chickens were together during treatment and the remaining bird seems healthy. But she will be alone as the new chicks will be in a new coop once they are old enough.

The ‘flock’ was 2 years old; we raised them from chicks from a store that no longer sells chicks. I’m giving electrolytes and probiotics as well as water conditioner and cleaning out their box daily. They are all healthy as were the first chicks we bought in 2020. But we let them be free range, instead of giving them home raised mealworms that are disease free.

One of the 6 i bought died within 2 days but it seemed stressed from day one. Tractor Supply let me replace it at no charge and this time I selected the chick. I put then on Sav-a-Chick immediately for stress and put them in a large cardboard box in a warm room in the house. when they’re about 8 weeks, i will move then to the new coop which is metal. The other coop with the lone chicken needs to be waterproofed and a third coop we got for separating the birds because we didn’t know which was the sick one will be sterilized and sold locally.

I don’t mind starting over, these chicks have a better start as I’ve learned a lot in a short period of time. And I want to thank each and every one of you who helped.

lisa


----------



## ChickenWhat?? (8 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I have an additional question: How old was the girl?
> 
> This is a common problem among hatchery birds. They are bred to be layers or meat birds and they pay the price for it.


She was over 2 years old. Also very heavy. I had previously paid a small fortune to a site for 2 older pullets that died within a few days. They blamed me! Then they sent 9 chicks in a small priority box with at least 1” of insulationon all sides. When I went to the post office to pick them up, the postal employee was very concerned. She hadn’t heard a sound coming from the box. I decided to open the box in the post office counter and found 9 dead chicks. The seller blamed anyone and anything other than over-insulating limiting the amount of air the chicks could get and preventing dissipation of carbon dioxide. I have nothing good to say about them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

According to *Annika McKillop DVM,*


This is why you don't want it to be viral: Viral Salpingitis lesions, according to Avian Histopathology, contain “edema, hemorrhage and pale, turbid, creamy or gelatinous exudate.” *Viral causes are most commonly Infectious Bronchitis Virus, but can also include adenoviruses, Newcastle disease and influenza viruses*. 

Bacterial is what produces the lash eggs.


----------

